
Seattle’s Mystery Soda Machine Has Gone Missing - bcaulfield
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/seattle-mystery-soda-machine-is-missing
======
prolikewh0a
Live right near it. Coin slot was totally broken and inoperable before it went
missing. Sad times for the only original business left in Capitol Hill.

~~~
Aardwolf
"No one knows who put it there. No one knows who stocks it."

Is that statement real? If you live near it, have you never seen a truck, car
or person restocking it? Thanks :)

~~~
lb1lf
I guess it has become part of the myth of the machine - better not dig too
much, as it is a much better story if there's some mystery attached.

For starters, assuming it is not powered off batteries/solar, someone provides
power to it; they are unlikely to do so for free; a little bit of asking
around would probably solve the 'mystery' right there.

------
mattkevan
Love urban mysteries like this.

In London we had the Hellraiser bus shelter. A few years ago a VHS of
Hellraiser appeared on the roof of a bus shelter on Old Kent Road.

It sat there for a few years until suddenly a second copy appeared. Then
another. Sometimes they all disappeared, only to return stronger and more
numerous than ever.

We have such sights to show you...

~~~
kqr2
Pictures:

[https://now-here-this.timeout.com/2014/11/13/hellraiser-bus-...](https://now-
here-this.timeout.com/2014/11/13/hellraiser-bus-stop-mystery-solved/)

------
analogmemory
I hope it’s just getting a cleaning/tune up. I got many fun flavors of Shasta
back when I lived near it. Glad they made all the flavors mystery ones. Half
the time it was out of stock.

------
bcaulfield
When I was in Boy Scouts, the older scouts would always tell us there was a
cola machine at the top of a local peak stocked with something called Inca
Kola.

Of course, there was no such thing, but I was surprised to later learn that
Inca Kola is real.

------
comesee
Why was there so much graffiti on it? I thought cap Hill was a good
neighborhood.

~~~
jupiter90000
If by good neighborhood you mean people smoking meth in building entryways,
gun standoffs with police, addicts breaking into cars, parks overrun with
derelicts, and armed robbery, then sure.

[http://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2018/07/why-isnt-
capitol-h...](http://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2018/07/why-isnt-capitol-hill-
more-afraid-of-crime/)

~~~
prolikewh0a
Can confirm.

I live on Broadway at the north end before it turns into 10th and one night
out my window I heard a homeless guy screaming "JUST F __KING DO IT. KILL ME
". I go to my window and a guy has a gun pointed against his forehead,
presumably a drug dealer since he was asking for his money. This screaming
went on for a good 15 minutes while the drug dealer repeatedly hit him.

I've seen theft happen everywhere, people on meth screaming all night,
homeless people sleep on the sidewalk no matter what, people shooting up on
your door steps, dead homeless people, etc.

The thing is I never felt really threatened by anyone, including the people
who were extremely high on whatever cocktails they had in their systems. It
seemed like everyone was really just trying to survive or to escape their
terrible, hopeless reality.

I don't hate these people who are obviously under massive stress and have
obviously nothing, but it's a very good look into the reality of what problems
Seattle really has.

~~~
comesee
I wonder why your city government doesn't do something to help these people.
Open shelters, mental health centers, etc. These people have issues, they
shouldn't be left in the streets to be prey for drug dealers.

